
Ask HN: Should I use version control or blockchain? - QueensGambit
I am building an app marketplace where apps can be published by anyone and can be modified&#x2F;republished by anyone. Initially, I was thinking of using a version control for this. But, I am wondering if I can use blockchain for this, since it might have monetization builtin.<p>Whats your advice? What are the pros&#x2F;cons of using VCS vs blockchain that I should know as a blockchain newbie?
======
drpixie
Aaarrrggghhhh blockchain.

The current purpose of blockchain is to be fashionable and to obtain funding
from the ignorant masses.

Use the appropriate technology. If you want to manage versions, version
control sounds about right! If you really want audit-ability, you need a
significant number of independent blockchain miners (>>1). If you control the
only miner (and so the source of all the blockchain), blockchain is providing
no security (you could change whatever you like, and adjust the signatures to
lie about it).

Also, blockchain gets very expensive - all that useless "proof of work" has to
be done and paid for.

~~~
QueensGambit
Thanks for the advice! I really don't need distributed copy of the app or
miners. But, the app can be edited by anyone. So, everyone who is using the
app should be able to approve the latest change. Will blockchain work for that
usecase - allow strangers to edit the app and "trust" they did it correctly?

~~~
verdverm
Avoid blockchain at all costs if you don't understand when and how to apply
it. Unless you just want to ride the passing hype train

~~~
QueensGambit
I am willing to learn blockchain if it works for my usecase, but not for hype.
Can you please explain how "trust" is solved in blockchain and why it won't
work in my case?

~~~
verdverm
What type of blockchain do you want to understand trust about? The two major
classifications would be public/permissionless (a.k.a. the crypto space) and
private/permissioned (like Hyperledger)

Trust has not be "solved" by blockchain, do I trust the Bitcoin cartel, or any
other deciders / developers of the other chains?

~~~
QueensGambit
Sorry! I don't know which classification will fit my usecase. But, imagine
building an application with strangers you don't trust. No one person is the
owner and anyone can modify the application in their local repository and send
a pull request to merge it into the master branch. Since no one owns the
application, I want atleast 50% of the application collaborators to accept the
pull request. This way, integrity of the application can be maintained.

Is this a good fit for one of the blockchain classification?

~~~
verdverm
Blockchain only provides trust in the source of the signature and integrity of
the bytes. It does nothing for trusting individuals behind the keys or code.

Centralized control is still better

------
cjbprime
They're actually identical, data-structure-wise. If you add monetization to
your VCS you could defensibly call the result a blockchain.

Blockchains don't really have monetization built in, though. Only specific
cryptocurrencies (e.g. Ethereum) do.

~~~
QueensGambit
That's exactly what I thought when I read about blockchain for the first time.
When GIT is not used as a distributed version control (as intended), why did
they invent blockchain? Is blockchain a solution in search of a problem?

~~~
verdverm
You're missing the consensus part, git lacks this.

~~~
cjbprime
Yeah: permissionless, p2p, mining.

------
webdva
I heard that blockchain is actually more in a sort of brainstorm phase right
now rather than being a viable technology and that it may be until the 2030s
until it becomes more reified and usable.

The reason standardized blockchain globalization won't be realized until many
years from now is because of the fact that any decentralization requires a
unifying synthesis of the whole that can establish a connection between any
two nodes.

~~~
verdverm
It's because it doesn't actually have utility. Mainstream adoption will happen
when govt's and banks use it, but will be very different from Bitcoin.

Look at how Hyperledger is being used, it is the most deployed, in production,
blockchain project.

~~~
verdverm
Handshake is actually a good application of public, permissionless blockchain.

Re: ICANN sells .org off to for profit group

------
aliswe
Version control may implemented through some sort of block chain. Block chain
may be used for version control. You should get back to basics!

If you explain why you think block chain would be a good idea, you would
probably arrive at some form of actionable specification. Then implement that
in the simplest way, trying to strike a balance between minimum effort and
maximum value.

------
manidoraisamy
If you have a tight deadline, I would suggest going with what you know i.e.
version control. You can launch it first, get traction and then change it
later to blockchain.

------
tdfx
If you're storing the information yourself, and you trust your database, you
don't need a blockchain.

------
gshdg
Git IS a blockchain.

------
psv1
For version control? Use version control.

